# Best current & savings accounts for Irish student in UK?



## OnYerBike (16 Jul 2008)

Hi,

Any advice for an Irish person, studying at third level in England, on opening both a current and a savings account there [in England]?

Best deals, schemes to avoid...etc? 

Thanks


----------



## ClubMan (16 Jul 2008)

Moved from  Other Financial Issues.


----------



## soy (17 Jul 2008)

Lots of info on best buys on the personal finance pages on www.yahoo.co.uk


----------



## ClubMan (17 Jul 2008)

Some other sites that might have some useful info?

www.fool.co.uk


----------



## gar123 (17 Jul 2008)

a friend uses halifax bank of scotland i saw their online banking system and it looks nice and easy to use with 6% savings account accessed online


----------

